# Magic waive Sasser



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/magic/ 

2nd article


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Two seasons too late.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wow, i'm SHOCKED!!  REALLY?? I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

ME NEITHER


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wonder who is going to pick him up ... haha.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> I wonder who is going to pick him up ... haha.


Maybe the Roanoake Dazzle will find a spot for him on their IR.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

finally, i think all Magic fans just breathed a collective sigh of relief


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah, damn! I was hoping they'd offer him a contract extension.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Ah, damn! I was hoping they'd offer him a contract extension.


Word is he was looking for a maximum contract, so they decided to cut him.


----------



## funnykidballa (Oct 27, 2003)

*Sasser is the man!*

You guys are all crazy, Sasser was such a baller. A 6'6 pg, when he actually got a chance to play last year when TMAC was injured, he did farely well. He definitly doesn't deserve to be waived when idiots like DeQlerq are still on the team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sasser is the man!*



> Originally posted by <b>funnykidballa</b>!
> You guys are all crazy, Sasser was such a baller. A 6'6 pg, when he actually got a chance to play last year when TMAC was injured, he did farely well. He definitly doesn't deserve to be waived when idiots like DeQlerq are still on the team.


I agree, DeClerq shouldn't have been resigned, but Sasser sucks regardless.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Sasser is the man!*



> Originally posted by <b>funnykidballa</b>!
> You guys are all crazy, Sasser was such a baller. A 6'6 pg, when he actually got a chance to play last year when TMAC was injured, he did farely well. He definitly doesn't deserve to be waived when idiots like DeQlerq are still on the team.


a 6'6" pg that can't dribble, pass, or shoot worth a damn. Everyone's dream player.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> I wonder who is going to pick him up ... haha.


<b><font size=5>FINALLY! </font> 

<font size=0> No team is that desperate! :laugh:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

maybe he'll be picked up by the hawks or something... you never know! heck, maybe even the cavs, or nuggets...

i remember milt palacio was a really bad player too, but he was picked up by a couple teams.. and look who just signed him as their backup pg? toronto! you never know.. we may see Sasser pop up again somewhere.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> maybe he'll be picked up by the hawks or something... you never know! heck, maybe even the cavs, or nuggets...
> 
> i remember milt palacio was a really bad player too, but he was picked up by a couple teams.. and look who just signed him as their backup pg? toronto! you never know.. we may see Sasser pop up again somewhere.


If he could shoot at all, I would believe it ... but he is like a career 13% shooter from 3, for a pg/sg ... that is horrid.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Palacio was always a decent scorer for a 3rd string PG.

Sasser isn't even a PG, and he's not a gunner, so he won't make it as a 3rd string SG.


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

good riddance. sasser sucked. he was an ok defender, but he seemed to be to jumpy, you know the kind of guy who mistakes a bunch of reaching and arm movement for good defense. he had a horrible jumper, and couldn't run the offense. I think he at least could run the offense and get the ball to the open guy he'd still be on the team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Palacio was always a decent scorer for a 3rd string PG.
> 
> Sasser isn't even a PG, and he's not a gunner, so he won't make it as a 3rd string SG.


Amazing thing is, Sasser was a big-time scorer in college. I have no earthly idea how, but he was. Amazing for a guy who is not that athletic, not that fast, cant shoot a lick, and doesn't dribble all that well.


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> If he could shoot at all, I would believe it ... but he is like a career 13% shooter from 3, for a pg/sg ... that is horrid.


Jeryl Sasser shot 30%(.295) from 3 point range last season(13-44)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeryl Sasser shot 30%(.295) from 3 point range last season(13-44)


Ok. I was exaggerating. Actually, I am really suprised he was even at 30%.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

The guy shot 30.3% from the floor for his career :nonono:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I watched this guy play UNLV in the old WAC, and he was a very good player, but I honestly cannot think of a better perimeter player with a worse shot. Even in college he shot under 40% from the field and under 30% from 3.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I watched this guy play UNLV in the old WAC, and he was a very good player, but I honestly cannot think of a better perimeter player with a worse shot. Even in college he shot under 40% from the field and under 30% from 3.


It is really hard to believe he was such a good scorer in college.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cant u guys leave him alone Dam he was cut a long time ago.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Cant u guys leave him alone Dam he was cut a long time ago.


No.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess your team is so bad u cant talk about your team u have to talk about how bad ex players were even though your current team is horrible.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I guess your team is so bad u cant talk about your team u have to talk about how bad ex players were even though your current team is horrible.


Why are you even bothering posting this. If someone wants to talk about him, then they have every right to.

It was like one post on him the in the last couple weeks, and I dont even think it was a Magic fan ... and I responded. Big deal.

Maybe you are the one with the problem.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How do I have a problem? I am not the one ragging on players saying that they suck. If a player is in the NBA he doesnt suck. It's almost impossible to make the leauge and u rag on a players talent who are u to say a player sucks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> How do I have a problem? I am not the one ragging on players saying that they suck. If a player is in the NBA he doesnt suck. It's almost impossible to make the leauge and u rag on a players talent who are u to say a player sucks.


Because people like me are paying for these guys to have their mansions and Bentleys and be living like kings. So I hold every right and so does everyone else.

I just don't understand why you are wasting your time in here attacking us for talking about the guy.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

RESPECT THE GAME!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> RESPECT THE GAME!


Uh, ok, thanks.


----------

